# Woven Tags



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, 
So I have been working with samples for Woven tags and just haven't came across a quality tag, most of the tags I saw was more of a ribbon feel. and tags are super expensive because Im not looking to buy thousands of them. Does anyone know of a good site that is super cheap to customize Woven tags. 

Looking to just get a hundred or whatever the price of them are. 

Thanks guys 

Check us out:
www.Future-Thoughts.com


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

FutureThoughts said:


> Hey guys,
> So I have been working with samples for Woven tags and just haven't came across a quality tag, most of the tags I saw was more of a ribbon feel. and tags are super expensive because Im not looking to buy thousands of them. Does anyone know of a good site that is super cheap to customize Woven tags.
> 
> Looking to just get a hundred or whatever the price of them are.
> ...


Check out Ebay.. good deals there.


----------



## BeastlyHobos (May 20, 2012)

cool dude i will check it out


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea I checked out the labels on there but most of them are for pre set tags and you have to use there fonts and little wingdings...I want to be able to fully customize them but thank you!


----------



## Dallasdarlin (May 21, 2012)

did you find a good place to customize your tags?


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

No, Not yet. I just don't need to spend a few hundred dollars on tags So im still searching. 
But I will be heading out to my embroidery guy today and see what he can do. 
I also was thinking about getting the inked tags instead of the actual tag but I just like the look and feel of the tag I just think it makes it more professional. Anybody have any advice on that?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

customer buy your design, or shirt, definitely not your tag. In order to keep the cost lower, i won't mind using direct printed label into shirt(normally inside the neck area),vinyl pressed label, screen printed label, all these can be finished while you get your shirt design printed, save you trouble, time and cost. Otherwise, invest some is a must if you need a woven label decorated for your brand. 
-bill


----------



## HbnCDesign (Dec 5, 2011)

If you want custom woven labels that are 100% American Made...check out www.minnewawa.com.

They have a form on the front page to assist you in getting a custom quote. And they have a in house design dept also to create your custom labels. 

Tell them Charles sent ya.


----------



## Bernzomatic (May 3, 2012)

You should check out - Custom Woven Labels, Fabric Labels | CustomWovenLabels.com


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

A custom made woven label will definitely enhance the perceived value of your t-shirts, in particular the damask quality.
And on the style, if you use a centerfold label, you can add contact or other info on the back of the labels.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

This is who I've used:

300 Custom Woven Labels 300pcs lot clothing tag (letters only) | eBay


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

You can only use letters for those ones? How did yours turn out? 
If you can attach a picture I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

FutureThoughts said:


> You can only use letters for those ones? How did yours turn out?
> If you can attach a picture I would greatly appreciate it


For that deal it's letters only, but that Company can do custom art as well. Check out thier blog of tags they have done. Welcome to WorldwideLabel Blog! 

Mine turned out just as I wanted. Nice quality stuff. I only needed letters. Sent them a jpg.. they reposnded and asked me a few questions about size and stuff, I replied and then they started making them. Turn around was a little longer than I wanted .. I think about 10-15 days or something. They offered to fold them for me also for an extra $15 which I did to save my seamstress time.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you I appreciate it alot. 
I think that adding Woven tags to any of our merchandise makes it "THAT" much more professional. 
If you dont mind me asking how much was everything together? Shipping, all the tags?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I think shipping was between $7-10. No hidden costs. They accept payment through Paypal. All legit.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

No like everything, Cost of the custom tags too


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

FutureThoughts said:


> No like everything, Cost of the custom tags too


300 pieces of custom woven tags including shipping was about $65 and some change. 

I paid an extra $15 to have them all folded but that is optional.


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh wow, Thats an awesome price. I will make sure I look into it. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Namm (May 6, 2012)

Their good
Woven Labels, Clothing Labels :: NYC-L


----------



## deloryclothing (Jan 12, 2010)

I make custom tags. 

Low min. Low price. 

[email protected]

USA


----------

